# Sportsmen's had powder



## Nalgi (Apr 16, 2010)

on Friday

Dont know how long it will last o-|| o-||


----------



## Mavis13 (Oct 29, 2007)

Cal Ranch in Logan had a pretty good selection of powders on Saturday.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Midvale store Monday 13:00 current status of powder:[attachment=0:11ikyca2]powder.jpg[/attachment:11ikyca2]
Hard to see, I know, but there are a total of 6 bottles on all of those empty shelves. Not that I was looking for them, I just like to take a glance and see the status. Maybe Friday is a shipment day.


----------



## waspocrew (Nov 26, 2011)

That's how it looked at the Idaho Falls store this weekend... They actually kept all of their powder up by the shotguns. They had a pretty decent selection but it went fast.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Thats how it looked last time I stopped by Huge. Kinda depressing


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

Huge29 said:


> Midvale store Monday 13:00 current status of powder:[attachment=0:299gqsrt]powder.jpg[/attachment:299gqsrt]
> Hard to see, I know, but there are a total of 6 bottles on all of those empty shelves. Not that I was looking for them, I just like to take a glance and see the status. Maybe Friday is a shipment day.


Just back from Riverdale Store. Looks the same. I was able to buy 1000 large rifle primers.


----------

